# New B14 tech website + G20 seat writeup



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I created a new subdomain that taps into my technical writeups. I'm putting up new writeups right now, but I just finished a quick writeup about my G20 seats.

You can check out all the info here: *http://Tech.Ninety-9.com*


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Pretty good, I like it


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Good job... :cheers:


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey 99, how much did you pay for your G20 seats? And where did you get them? They look way hot.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got them all the way across the country in Cali. A place called Auto Gator that specializes in Nissan/Infinity parts. I found them....I think by using car-part.com, but I'm not too sure, anymore. He gave me a fantastic price on all 4. The driver's side-impact airbag had blown but I just have to stitch the seat back up. I'd expect to pay about $800 for all four MAX. I think I may do the seats over christmas break, gotta get my friend Craig (chef) to help me out with it, I think he can weld.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

nice


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

I love it!


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Sweet theose seats are gonna look soooo nice


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

very nice :thumbup: ....not trying to be an ass hole in any way but i found a typo in the first sentence of your disclaimer


> The writer(s) of these technical write-ups are NOT responsible for any changes or modifications done to you car.


 *your car* :cheers: just thought you might want to know, lord knows im no king in the grammar world :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

never noticed that before. Oh well, it's fixed now.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

lol


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i want G20 seats


----------



## Russel (Oct 19, 2004)

About the G20 seat write up, removing the airbag shouldn't require cutting the leather seat cover. the leather seat covers on most cars are normally held on by clips on the bottom of the seat. they normally just hold both sides of the cover together. if you flip the seat upside down and look at the bottom you should be able to see these clips they are usually almost the entire width of the seat and white or grey. once you remove this you can start to pull the cover off it will be tight and there will be some metal pinch staples to remove along the way, (a side cutter will help get these out). just pull the cover up high engouh to gain access to the bags, and then remove the bags with the torxbit. then put every thing back on the way you took it off making sure it's nice and tight. I haven't done this to my car, but that is how most seat covers come off, IMO. 
just a tip for you. 
great write ups!


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Punkrocka436 said:


> i want G20 seats


 me too 
how much do they go for ? used that is


----------



## onecloudyday (Oct 6, 2002)

just wanted to throw my two cents in and say thanks for the write ups on your site 99. I have done a couple of them and now im in the market looking for the seats. I have been wanting to know this shit and your threw it out there. Just wanted to give a big ups.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

You guys really should check junkyards. If a set of G20 seats shows up locally at a yard they can be had for around $65. I found a pair but they were all worn out.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I got all mine for, I believe $250 shipped from CA to FL. Try this site, this is where I got them:
http://autogator.com/


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I created a new subdomain that taps into my technical writeups. I'm putting up new writeups right now, but I just finished a quick writeup about my G20 seats.
> 
> You can check out all the info here: *http://Tech.Ninety-9.com*


I purchased a instrument cluster to do the swap to get a tach and there is dirt around the trip button. Do you just take the clear plastic off by loosening the clips and brush it out ? Is there any adhesive or is it just a rubber seal ?
Yes I got one within a 1,000 miles of my Odometer reading Yea !!! Thanks for the write up.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes you can take the clear plastic off by just popping the clips out. Be careful though cause the clear plastic peice is very prone to breaking/cracking.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, it comes right out by following the clips. Don't clean the clear plastic with anything harsher than water, possibly glass cleaner, but it's prone to spotting from chemicals.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Especially don't clean it with armorall, that shit will stain it up horrible.


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> I created a new subdomain that taps into my technical writeups. I'm putting up new writeups right now, but I just finished a quick writeup about my G20 seats.
> 
> You can check out all the info here: *http://Tech.Ninety-9.com*


AH BIG DEAL!!! J/K.......nice job. Let me know if want any from the old 200sx.org site.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice job...very clean look...!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Timbo said:


> AH BIG DEAL!!! J/K.......nice job. Let me know if want any from the old 200sx.org site.


If they're not up anymore, I'll put them on my site.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

B14_Stealth said:


> me too
> how much do they go for ? used that is



I'll try and remember to ask next time i deliver to the dealership what a new set will run, both only the fronts, and front and back. I get wholesaller cost at our Nissan/Infinity dealers.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Looks like I'm going to have to take the G20 writeup down for a bit. Got some revising to do.

First the good news. I was able to find a fairly simple way to remove the old airbags. You can actually pull off the back panel of the seats. Inside, 4 10mm nuts hold the airbag in place plus the wire. All you have to do is remove it and fill the cavity with some foam.

Now the bad news. I went down to the storage unit today to do a little more work on the seats. I figured I'd switch out the rails since I got 97 Sentra seats also lying around. Proceeding to remove the rails from both seats (mind you, it took alot of work jus figuring out how they come off) I found that the Sentra rails and the G20 rails are COMPLETELY different. There's no way in hell the sentra rails will ever be able to bolt onto the bottom of the G20 seats. It seems this project is in no way in the relm of most enthusiasts, unless you can fabricate, you're going to need a pro to do the work. The only good part is I get to keep the power sliders.

What I have done today is taken the seat rails off my old 97 seats. The G20 seats are how they were. I'm hoping I can use the 97 rails for a custom shop to be able to refabricate the rails to fit in the sentra. Looks like I'm going to either pay someone to do the work or see if some of my friends know other friends that know what they're doing. I'll be sure to stay in the game as much as possible with this, I will have the writeup back up as soon as I can. I will definately have the seats done by late March 05. I want to have them ready to show off at the 2005 SERCA convention.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey guys, just an update. I'm not going to put the writeup back online until I'm done, could be a month or 2 since it's on the back burner for now.

I was having a discussion (actually, an argument) with an SR20forum member who did the swap into his NX. He has a different method that worked, HOWEVER, I refuse to do it that way b/c of the following:
I will lose all power adjustability
I will lose the 8-way adjustment knobs
I will have to literally destroy my SE-L seats to salvage the parts needed.

I will still be taking my car to a shop for them to reshape the inner rails, however, if you are interested in his method, he says it'll take about 2 hours to do. Here's his photo gallery:

http://floridasr20s.com/gallery/view_album.php?set_albumName=album26

I'll probably add some of those pics to my website with his permission. SO it seems that there are 2 options I have to consider when doing my writeup.


----------



## ej20g (Feb 28, 2010)

So hey bring back the dead... how'd you do the seats?


----------



## dekomusic (Apr 3, 2010)

Why would you bump up a 6 year old thread?


----------



## ej20g (Feb 28, 2010)

dekomusic said:


> Why would you bump up a 6 year old thread?


well as you may know, on forums there is a search button that is highly praised as the savior of idiotcy... so I used it found a thread that was suppose to be a indetailed write up and ask the question... i also pmed the guy. i have found that the seats fit minus the back center console bracket. I myself was going to make a write up and have it stickied so when people like i searched and bumped a old thread i don't get comments like that ^^:wtf::wtf:

ps. sorry for asking questions.


----------

